# Mail delivery system avec fichier message.scr ???



## pickwick (1 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,
je reçois de très nombreux messages (spam ? virus) avec l'intitulé Mail Delivery  et des adresses que je ne connais pas et qui changent tout le temps....
Exemple :

This is the SMTP Server program at host wanadoo.fr.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that the message returned
below could not be delivered to one or more destinations.

For further assistance, please send mail to <postmaster>

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the message returned below.

			The SMTP Server program
 wanadoo.fr platform: can't deliver, user not found
Reporting-MTA: dns; wanadoo.fr
Arrival-Date: Thu,  1 Jul 2004 12:06:32 +0200 (CEST)

Action: failed
Status: 5.0.0
Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; wanadoo.fr platform: can't deliver, user not found

De: jmha@mac.com
Date: 1 juillet 2004 12:10:08 GMT+02:00
À: xxxxxxxxxx@wanadoo.fr
Objet: Mail Delivery (failure xxxxxxxxxx@wanadoo.fr)

Ces mesages sont tous accompagnés d'un fichier message.scr que je n'ai jamais voulu ouvrir.
Qu'en pensez vous ????


Merci


??


----------



## Harlequin (2 Juillet 2004)

Salut,

 Je reçois également pas mal de message de ce type avec des pièces jointes du type message.scr comme toi.

 Je pense qu'on peut les ranger dans la catégorie spam - virus mais pour PC car les fichiers *.scr ne sont valides que sur ce type de machine (je crois mais j'suis pas sûr que cela à des fichiers screensavers dans windows, à vérifier).

 Finalement pour moi la solution c'est la corbeille


----------



## JediMac (2 Juillet 2004)

Harlequin a dit:
			
		

> Finalement pour moi la solution c'est la corbeille


Ce sont en effet des virus, mais inoffensifs sur Mac, si ce n'est qu'ils encombrent nos BAL.
J'ai aussi ce genre de message et ils sont automatiquement supprimés grâce aux règles. En plus avec ces méls c'est facile, parce que l'objet du message contient toujours la même phrase du genre : Mail Delivery (failure xxxxxxxxxx@wanadoo.fr). Ils sont donc très facilement automatiquement repérables.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2004)

Ce sont des mails qui t'indiquent que le message que tu as envoyé à machin@provider.com ne sont pas arrivés car cette adresse n'existait pas o parce que le mail contenait un virus.
Évidemment, ce n'est pas toi qui as envoyé ce mail mais un virus qui s'est glissé dans le carnet d'adresse d'un PCiste et qui a envoyé des mails vérolés à tout le monde en utilisant au hasard une des adresses de sont répertoire comme expéditeur, la tienne.
Moi je ne fais pas considérer ces mails comme SPAM car il m'arrive assez souvent d'envoyer des mails qui n'arrivent réellement pas, et dans ce cas je préfère être prévenu et connaître la cause (souvent hotmail la cause d'ailleurs).


----------



## pickwick (2 Juillet 2004)

Merci pour toutes ces explications, je les laisse donc où ils sont dans la boite des courriers indésirables !


----------

